# Scores for this recent test



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

I just spoke to my father who works for the state. He talked to one of his friends in the HRD dept. She stated that no one scored a 100 on this test. The only people on the list with 100+ are people with points for prior experience. Also a majority of the people scored below the mid 90s.

Just thought some of you would find that interesting.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

KindaConfused said:


> I just spoke to my father who works for the state. He talked to one of his friends in the HRD dept. She stated that no one scored a 100 on this test. The only people on the list with 100+ are people with points for prior experience. Also a majority of the people scored below the mid 90s.
> 
> Just thought some of you would find that interesting.


I hope to G*d that is true. This being the last test I can take (age) and a 94 with Boston Residancy...I hope this is the year.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh my goodness!

What does this all mean?
:85565:


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Any Idea when the standings are coming out?


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

NOvember 1st is when they are available



209 said:


> Any Idea when the standings are coming out?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

I will be keeping my fingers crossed to get an interview soon. I scored a 97 this past test, a 94 two years ago and a 99 4 years ago. I got an interview with the 99 but didnt get hired. Unfortunately I do not have any military experience or I am sure with the 99 I would have gotten on. It is very difficult to get on no matter where you live without any military experience, especially with all the war going on now and troops returning home and trying to get on a police department.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 10, 2004)

I scored a 100% 4 years ago and got nothing. I scored a 95% on this last exam


----------

